# lighting



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

So I moved to the city and now I have no way to run a extion core for a light any ideas what I can set up a	light for them


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Why do they need a light ?


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

Well so I can see them and so they can get bugs


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh yea when it gets cold too


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If the weather is above 60 and their older than say 7 - 8 weeks old they do not need a light. Giving then a light at an older age will only hamper their ability to adjust to climate change. The only light they need is the sun.

Also their not going to be hunting bugs at night. Chickens loose all senses when night hits, even with a light their not going to be wandering around looking for bugs.


----------

